# Seamless set in sleeves from the top down



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

http://bygumbygolly.com/2013/10/how-to-knit-seamless-set-in-sleeves-from-the-top-down/

I don't know if everyone's already got this link, but it has helped me immensely


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Wonderful -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting the link. It looks real interesting.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Really good link. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link, Juden99. I've seen it in one of my old Vogue mags, but not demo'ed as well. This looks interesting.
Hannet


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

thank you for this link.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you for this link, it looks like a very clear tutorial. Have also Pintrest pinned it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! must look into this further.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you it's very pretty. Also pinned it.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this link.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

excellent tutorial.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks. Bookmarked it to study later.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

I was scheming just last night - as I was knitting sleeves separately - that I would figure out how to do that on the next sweater! Thanks so much


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this is great!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I guess I would have to practice up on my wraps & turns, but it looks very appealing.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link--great resource. I've been avoiding patterns with set-in sleeves because I hate the sewing and do it so poorly that it ruins the garment.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Bookmarked for future use as so good. Thanks so much.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for this link. Haven't knitted a sweater in many years (the last one took me over a year to complete). But I love the look of this sweater. I couldn't make it for me but have a daughter up in Virginia who might wear it.

Maybe if I start now, and don't give into my sock addiction, I could complete it for Christmas. Hmmmmmm...


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

This is a very interesting site, thanks for the link.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Great tutorial. Thanks!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you. I will probably try this!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Excellent tutorial. Have several sets of directions for set in sleeves and this is one of the best. I've made several sweaters with knit set in sleeves.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

With baby/toddler sweaters it is easy to pick up the stitches and knit the arms--no shaping. But for adults, this tutorial is so helpful in describing the method of proportioning the should cap.


----------



## Bigitheknitter (Apr 4, 2014)

Might try top down sweater.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Great tutorial! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have saved this in My Favorites. Thank You.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very nice tutorial. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Very interesting.


----------

